

 Build Your Next Web Application with Erlang (pdf) - prakash
http://ginx.com/-mAT63

======
northwind
And here is the link to the the actual PDF (die frames, DIE):

[http://weblog.miceda.org/wp-
content/uploads/2009/07/build_we...](http://weblog.miceda.org/wp-
content/uploads/2009/07/build_web_app_erlang.pdf)

------
sanswork
I just finished developing a web app with mochiweb. I started out porting one
of our applications over to erlang but due to time constraints and my lacking
knowledge of erlang I ended up just wrapping a php application in it to make
use of some of the features of erlang. From my initial implementation though I
was quite impressed at the ease of use and am definitely considering it for
other applications in the future.

